# Shelter Logic sheds



## Fernwood Hollow

Has any one ever used a Shelter Logic heavy duty shed for their goats? I have been looking into them for my 4 ND doelings. Made of pipes and super thick tarping, rated for snow and wind, can add vents also. Recent sale prices have been good, instant shelter. Comparing them to the cost of building a wooden shelter out of stock lumber and shingles.


----------



## liz

Temporary...yes, permanent , no. I have a Shelter Logic garage for hay storage, it's worked very well but after 2 years, the cover has wear and has ripped in areas of the roof and the one zippered door had to be reinforced at the seams after 1 year.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm

We have a friend who raises NDs and Boers, she has 5 Shelter Logic "barns" for her goats. Three are for goat shelters, 1 over her milking area, and 1 for hay storage. She loves them but like Liz said the tarps break down within a year or two of purchase and you need to put new tarps on top of the old ones or purchase more tarps. They also need to be anchored down or the wind can topple them. :wink:


----------



## liz

Replacement covers can be purchased through ShelterLogic's website and they are cheaper than buying the entire setup as replacement.... However, I recently bought another garage to put in front of the existing one for hay storage and bought repair tape for the old one as hubby wants to use the old one for his "toys".

We have nothing but rock and clay here and the auger anchors that came with ours would not have worked well so my hubby went to a scrap yard and bought 12 6 foot roof bolts....basically steel that has a bolt top and "threads" to help hold them in the ground, these were driven into the ground 5 1/2 feet and we used steel cable to attach them to the frame.... in the winds we've had the last 2 years, some gusts up to 60mph, they have worked very well.


----------



## Fernwood Hollow

Thanks for your reply. There are three different grades. Normally I would cheap out and buy the least expensive, but in this case, I wonder if the most heavy duty one will hold up better. Do you folks know which grade you bought? I eventually want to build a nice wood "Barn/shed". What I want and can afford are two different things. I also built my chicken coop by hand and thought it was plenty big at the time. WRONG. I had to add an addition. Since we are new to goats I thought going the long term temporary route might give us an idea of space. Another plus is the town can't tax us on it. We live in southern NH so the snow is also an issue.


----------



## dixiegirl3179

I have the shelter logic horse shelter. It is a 12x20 rounded top shelter with no doors. It may be a different grade than the smaller "shed" shelters, but it's been in use for 3 years now and looks exactly like it did when we set it up the first time. It has no fading or tears and we've taken it apart and moved it once. We have the carport type as well and were using it as a roof on the goat barn til I had enough money to put a real roof on. It was on there for about 6 months and is much more dirty/worn than the horse shelter. It's still good though. We moved it out in front of the shed for shade when I put a real roof on the barn the other week.


----------



## Jessica84

There is a guy on the way to town that has one of those for his goats and has been there for years. I wouldnt use it for all my goats since there are so many and at times can fight, I have a lot of little houses, but I would get one if you dont have to many goats


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've been thinking about getting one to put our open top livestock trailer in and store some hay in it. 
I'm still trying to decide what to do.... But I am thinking if you have cold winters, trees or an area where wind can really whip at it, then it might be more $$ than it's worth.

With that in mind, I am sitting here trying to figure out how to possibly make a run in type of shelter that I can store some hay and an area for some of the goats to sleep in too.

I'm thinking of doing it the same way as our barn - out of pallets! 2x4 flat roof frame and metal roofing, then OSB siding.
IMO if you have access to a few tools and can build it, then you will save yourself $$.
Pallets are free...

Just a thought


----------



## liz

Using pallets as a half wall then using stock panels to arch across them and covered with a good quality tarp would be stable I think...

I actually got another Shelter Logic Garage, it's butted up against the front of the existing one, I have the new area for hay storage and hubby has the old area for his outdoor equipment.


----------

